
Winklevoss  - jmorin007
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=393
======
jfarmer
An article making fun of some guys' last names.

Very insightful.

~~~
initself
Na, look at 'em. They look like total pricks.

~~~
jfarmer
Making fun of them because they also "look like pricks" doesn't make it less
juvenile, you know.

